# is it winter yet?



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Loveland here in Colorado started making snow a few days ago, I may be riding in about 4 weeks if all goes well weather wise and I get a little lucky.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

we went up yesterday, alta got about a foot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

*I hate global warming!!!*

Y cant we have global cooling then I could snowboard all year!!! I live up north and we got no snow. And i really wanna hit the hills.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Teton Pass (Wyoming/Idaho border) tonight! 

View attachment 143


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll be at Mt. Snow tomorrow riding the bs 12 runs they have open which is really 3... whatever though I'll be riding that's all I care about!


----------

